# Bubblesort



## pepd (1. Mai 2019)

Könnte mir jemand helfen, dass die Zahlen unten in der Console angezeigt werden ?
Mir werden Zahlen und Zeichen anstatt, die vorgegeben Zahlen angezeigt.
Code der Testklasse folgt:





```
private int temp;
    private int sortiert[];
    private int zahleneihe[];

   
    public TestBubble() {

       
        int[] zahlenreihe= {2,6,4,11,5,9} ;
        sortiert = new int [6];

        for(int i=0; i<sortiert.length;i++);
            System.out.println(zahlenreihe + " , ");
           
    }

   
    public void tausche (int eins, int zwei, int [] sortieren) {
       
        for(int i=1; i<sortiert.length; i++) {
            for(int j=0; j<sortieren.length-1; j++) {
                if(sortieren[j]>sortieren[j+1]) {
                   
                    temp=sortiert[j];
                    sortiert[i]=sortiert[j+1];
                    sortiert[j+1]=temp;
                }
            }
        }
        
    }

public void fuehreAus() {
}
}
```


----------



## Robat (1. Mai 2019)

Code bitte das nächste mal in Code-Tags packen  [code=Java] Code... [/code]  

Ansonsten kannst du das Array über eine for-Schleife ausgeben. Du musst aber array an der Stelle i ausgeben anstatt das ganze Array. 

Alternativ geht auch Arrays.toString(array)


----------



## pepd (1. Mai 2019)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Code bitte das nächste mal in Code-Tags packen  [code=Java] Code... [/code]
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du das Array über eine for-Schleife ausgeben. Du musst aber array an der Stelle i ausgeben anstatt das ganze Array.
> 
> Alternativ geht auch Arrays.toString(array)




Vielen Lieben Dank


----------

